# El Gouna



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Really enjoying the peace and tranquility of Gouna
Been Kayaking in the lagoon and had a nice Massage this afternoon

But its almost too quiet - restaurants seem empty and shops barren

Is this normal or not ??

we are off now to watch the footie in Abu Tig Marina - Come on England :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Lanason said:


> But its almost too quiet - restaurants seem empty and shops barren
> 
> Is this normal or not ??
> 
> we are off now to watch the footie in Abu Tig Marina - Come on England :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I know the heat gets to you in Egypt but have you been in a coma for two weeks?

No one is getting wages, flights are too dear, Europe is tightening its belt and we have no money to be robbed of in Egypt.... And oh! of course England didn't turn up on the day.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes obviously I don't watch the news !!!

But the question was to draw comments and opinions not derision 

Ps just met a Gouna forumite


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Lanason said:


> Ps just met a Gouna forumite



Gounie????


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mamasue said:


> Gounie????


Yep it was, and got a jar of Linston Pickle - just made myself a cheese and Linston Pickle sandwich - and yummy it was too:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

It was lovely to meet you and your family in Smugglers yesterday evening :clap2: Glad you enjoyed the Linston Pickle!

Actually I thought it was busy ish in El Gouna at the moment. Lots of Egyptians here speeding around the lagoons in their boats and occupying their villas and apartments. Private villa parties until sunrise. 

Hope you enjoy the rest of your stay and have a great time in Makadi too


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Great to meet you and the others over a beer - you have a nice gang of Gounians or is it Gourorites  
Shame about the result of the footie, I wanted Italy to win :-(


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I'm stay in holidays know in el Gouna.

I try restaurants in Downtown and very bad, the food not have any tast and very expensive, for it I think not have any people.
But in the Marina Area all is normal, good restaurants, good people, good food... In the final of the port Moods is a very good place

Good holidays for you too!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Any experience or advice on the Greek Taverna in El Gouna
is it oK ?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The Greek Taverna is excellent. I like all the meza dishes and set meal. 

Greetings from a damp and miserable England!! Looking forward to getting back Friday.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Really enjoying the peace and tranquility of Gouna
> Been Kayaking in the lagoon and had a nice Massage this afternoon
> 
> But its almost too quiet - restaurants seem empty and shops barren
> ...


 Really like El Gouna, and working for the Orascom group I get good deals! Dont want to stay there, but love looong weekends there. Makes Cairo presentable again, for a hour or so...


----------

